# Mouseover



## Fanguro (18. September 2004)

hab mal eine kleine frage.
Wie kann ich folgenden effekt erziehlen?
http://www.ulf-theis.de

Wenn man dort mit der maus über zb. Tutorials fährt klappt nach unten die untermenues auf. Wie geht sowas? bestimmt mit irgend einem skript oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (18. September 2004)

Das geht mit Javascript.....

ein Blick in den Quelltext der HTML-Datei und des einegbundenen Javascriptes sollte dir alles offenbaren.


----------



## Fanguro (19. September 2004)

hab ich schon versucht zu machen, aber 1. will ich nix klauen, zweitens finde ich es schwer es heraus zu lesen. Dazu muss es doch ne anleitung im netzt geben. Aber ich weiss ja net wie man das nennt....


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. September 2004)

Suche nach 'Dropdown' .....auch hier im Javascript-Forum dürftest du massig Infos dazu finden.


----------



## steff aka sId (19. September 2004)

Was heist hier nix klauen nen Mouseover schreibst du immer auf die selbe art :-D Guck dir mal die Javascript Funktionen onmouseover() und onmouseout() an zu finden zum Beispiel bei Galileo Openbook Javascript 
Gruß Steff


----------



## Fanguro (22. September 2004)

also ich weiß nicht, irgendwie find ich nix gescheides. Aus dem quelltext werd ich auch net schlau..."


----------



## BastiS (26. Oktober 2004)

```
<div id="men1trigger" style="position:absolute; left:30px; top:195px; width:144px; height:32px; z-index:11"><img src="http://www.ulf-theis.de/images/news.gif" width="146" height="24" border="0" alt="" usemap="#Map"> 
      	<map name="Map">
        	<area shape="rect" coords="6,4,138,16" alt="" href="#" onMouseOver="P7_autoLayers('men1sub','menucloser');return false" onFocus="if(this.blur)this.blur()" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()">
  	  	</map>
```


mhh naja so sieht mein menü aus:



```
<TD> 
<DIV STYLE="background-color:black; width:68" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')" > 
<CENTER><a href=pics.htm onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')">pics</a></CENTER> 
</DIV> 
<DIV id=div3 onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')" style="position:absolute; layer-background-color:black; background-color:black; width:85; border-width:thin; border-color:black; border-style: groove; visibility: hidden"> 
<a href="pics_friends.htm" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')">friends</a><br> 
<a href="pics_girlfriend.htm" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')">girlfriend</a><br>
<a href="pics_inetfriends.htm" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')">i-net friends</a><br>
<a href="pics_blackeg6.htm" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')">Blackeg6</a><br>
<a href="pics_wintercar.htm" onmouseover="afficheCalque('div3')" onmouseout="cacheCalque('div3')">Winterauto</a><br> 
</DIV> 
</TD>
```


----------

